
New study investigates California’s possible herd immunity to Covid-19 - loosetypes
https://www.ksbw.com/article/new-study-investigates-californias-possible-herd-immunity-to-covid-19/32073873
======
mullingitover
This is an interesting study, but I'm confused why Victor Davis Hanson is one
of the co-leads. He's affiliated with the Hoover Institute, which has nothing
to do with public health, and according to wikipedia he is "an American
classicist, military historian, columnist and farmer."

Hoover Institute has people with public health expertise, so I don't
understand why a classical studies professor is running an infectious disease
research study.

Meanwhile, Stanford Medicine posted this article [1] yesterday that shows
evidence that there weren't a large number of coronavirus cases going
undetected in late 2019.

> Prior to launching the clinical test, Pinsky and his colleagues tested
> samples collected from the back of the throat or lung airways of 2,888
> people who sought care at Stanford Health Care between Jan. 1 and Feb. 26
> for respiratory symptoms but who had tested negative for common respiratory
> viruses. They combined the samples in groups of nine or 10, then tested the
> pooled samples for the presence of SARS-CoV-2.

> Of the 292 groups of pooled samples, only two were positive. Further
> analysis showed that two people, one in each positive group, were infected
> with SARS-CoV-2.

[1] [http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2020/04/testing-
pooled...](http://med.stanford.edu/news/all-news/2020/04/testing-pooled-
samples-to-track-early-spread-of-virus.html)

